# Heading to Boulder in July...



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

... looking for recommendations for places to stay. I have a conference in Denver for the weekend of July 26, then I'm gonna head to Boulder to ride for the following week. Would love to hear some suggestions for places to stay. Somewhere where food is close by would be great. No particular budget constraints, but I don’t want the cheapest and I don't need 5 star. 

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Lots of options. Are you bringing a bike or do you need to rent one? 

There are two hotels downtown - The Boulderado and the St. Julien; both give you easy access to restaurants, bars, and a place to rent MTB, Road, or just a cruiser bike (University Bikes). Both hotels are spendy. 

There are many hotels on the east side of the CU campus, they are all close to restaurants, etc. The Millenium Harvest House is right on the Boulder Creek Bike Path and provides easy access to any other city path to get out of town. Up north, the Holiday Inn Express is near a couple of restaurants and a bike shops (Boulder Cyclesport and Pros Closet) and Amante Coffee (you're likely to run into ex-pros, neo-pros, and grumpy MAMILS there as well.) 

It is easy to get around town on a bike or the buses which have bike racks on front. 

Have fun.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for your advise PDex - I'll have my own bike.

The Boulderado has come up in my search - I'll look into the Julien as well. Have been looking through "Villa Rentals by Owner" and there are a few nice ones, but most are taken. Is there something going on at the end of July?

Looking forward to sweating up the mountains with the other MAMILs.

Thanks again
Joe


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Nothing really going on - just summer in Boulder. It has become more of a vacation stop over the past 20 years. 

Technically VRBO's are not allowed in the city. The City Clowncil is realizing that there is money to be made if they allow it and tax it. You should check airbnb.com, too. 

Both downtown hotels are bike friendly.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

PDex said:


> Nothing really going on - just summer in Boulder. It has become more of a vacation stop over the past 20 years.
> 
> Technically VRBO's are not allowed in the city. The City Clowncil is realizing that there is money to be made if they allow it and tax it. You should check airbnb.com, too.
> 
> Both downtown hotels are bike friendly.


Ended up booking the Holiday Inn Express Boulder. The other two you mentioned looked good, but were a bit spendy. The guy on the phone mentioned a National softball tourny going on the following week and said they always fill up because of it.

Really would like an in room kitchen, but couldn't seem to find one.

Thanks for the tips
Joe


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmmmmm.

You might want to double-check the dates they gave you. The big National softball tournament is over the 4th of July Holiday week. I hope they didn't give you June instead of July. 

There is a Quality Inns and Suites between downtown and campus. (303) 449-7550 

Have a good time.


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

If im not mistaken the Holiday Inn youre booked at is literally right next to the Amante Coffee shop/Boulder Cycle Sport/Fascat Coaching. You have all of the best rides right out the front door, and many good riders in that area. The national softball tourney isnt as bad as they make it seem since most of the fields are quite a bit away from the riding spots. If you are the type of person that enjoys group rides with good riders, Amante has a ton that meet in the morning. If not, the mountains and views will become your bestfriend.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

06SpiceRed said:


> If im not mistaken the Holiday Inn youre booked at is literally right next to the Amante Coffee shop/Boulder Cycle Sport/Fascat Coaching. You have all of the best rides right out the front door, and many good riders in that area. The national softball tourney isnt as bad as they make it seem since most of the fields are quite a bit away from the riding spots. If you are the type of person that enjoys group rides with good riders, Amante has a ton that meet in the morning. If not, the mountains and views will become your bestfriend.


You are correct - just looked at google maps and indeed Amante and fascat are down the block. I do love a good group ride and will look into one - hopefully the altitude won't have me off the back too quickly Last time I visited Colorado, I remember really suffering up Cheyenne Canyon Rd in Colorado Springs - much more than I expected too. I even remember getting winded pushing a grocery cart across the parking lot to the car. Very humbling for a low-lander.


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

vetboy said:


> You are correct - just looked at google maps and indeed Amante and fascat are down the block. I do love a good group ride and will look into one - hopefully the altitude won't have me off the back too quickly Last time I visited Colorado, I remember really suffering up Cheyenne Canyon Rd in Colorado Springs - much more than I expected too. I even remember getting winded pushing a grocery cart across the parking lot to the car. Very humbling for a low-lander.


Yea definitely the altitude is something to get used to! I moved from sea level and still remember my first training camp (Collegiate tennis) right off the plane and man was I burned! My fitness level was certainly great prior to moving over but without a doubt the lack of oxygen humbled me, and very quick at that. I had to relearn my whole body interms of breathing techniques, and how much capacity I was able to carry. 

Ill most likely be in town that week and live in Boulder myself. Amante has great group rides as well as Pearl Izumi's Lunch time ride. Since the headquaters is in town, its only fitting for the staff and whoever wants to join to be able to get out of the office for a while. If you want a riding partner while youre out here I wouldnt mind finding an excuse to leave the office, I mean hey....I took 2 days off to install my Di2 and ride it. Work doesnt seem to mind since most the my colleages dip out with me to ride


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

For sure. PM me and we'll get out for a ride. 



06SpiceRed said:


> Yea definitely the altitude is something to get used to! I moved from sea level and still remember my first training camp (Collegiate tennis) right off the plane and man was I burned! My fitness level was certainly great prior to moving over but without a doubt the lack of oxygen humbled me, and very quick at that. I had to relearn my whole body interms of breathing techniques, and how much capacity I was able to carry.
> 
> Ill most likely be in town that week and live in Boulder myself. Amante has great group rides as well as Pearl Izumi's Lunch time ride. Since the headquaters is in town, its only fitting for the staff and whoever wants to join to be able to get out of the office for a while. If you want a riding partner while youre out here I wouldnt mind finding an excuse to leave the office, I mean hey....I took 2 days off to install my Di2 and ride it. Work doesnt seem to mind since most the my colleages dip out with me to ride


----------

